# Question about AT&T data plans/tethering for iPhone 4s



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am trying to help a friend with an iPhone and since that is out of my comfort zone I thought I would ask you guys.  The carrier is AT&T and her current data plan is 3GB for $30.
The choices are DataPro 5GB for iPhone 4s Enterprise with tethering for $65 or DataPro 5GB for iPhone 4s Personal hotspot for $50.
When I click for more details on the plans, I see basically the same information for tethering and personal hotspot.  Can someone explain the difference or make a recommendation for me?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If the phone is used for business purposes (with in-house apps that connect directly to internal database servers, for example) or is connected to an Exchange server for email, you're supposed to choose the Enterprise plan.  It's purely a way for AT&T to squeeze more cash out of their corporate customers.

But from a functional standpoint, both plans are identical.  Exchange and everything else works just fine on a personal plan.


----------

